# I-5 North from seattle



## JonnyDrainpipe (May 1, 2010)

Hey, I'm looking to go up to Vancouver,B.C from Seattle in the next few days. I found lots of threads on going _South_ from Seattle and North _to_ Seattle but was wondering if anyone has experience hitching North from Seattle. Mainly just trying to find a good place to to put my thumb out


----------



## veggieguy12 (May 3, 2010)

You can even take buses to Bellingham, starting EARLY in the morning, and for about $6.
I might suggest that, if you are gonna pay at all and take the bus to Everett, but if you wanna do it 'authentic' and totally free, hit the nothernmost I-5 spot you can get to with a "50 mi. PLEASE" sign large and legible. That'll move you to Everett or so, where you can then fly that sign again at the next on-ramp.
The buses will deliver you quicker, for minimal cost.
Please do report what you do and how it goes!


----------



## Doobie_D (May 3, 2010)

you can get all the way to blaine on the buses if you wanna go that way. I know they were up'ing the fare last time i was up that way (08). But im sure it isnt too expensive regardless.


----------



## cricketonthemove (May 4, 2010)

How long are you planning on bein in Van for? I'm heading that way in a couple days. Gonna go trip around the Island for a bit. If you're up here for a bit and wanna meet up let me know


----------



## JonnyDrainpipe (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips guys, I ended up hitching out of Seattle with a late start and made it Bellingham, stayed overnight, then bussed it up to Blaine where I got rejected entry and then hitched back down to B-ham.


----------



## veggieguy12 (May 9, 2010)

On what grounds were you denied entry?


----------



## JonnyDrainpipe (May 13, 2010)

Needed proof of employment and bank account balance.


----------



## Poking Victim (May 19, 2010)

Fuck, really?
I was planning a trip to Vancouver and that's a major snag


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 19, 2010)

JonnyDrainpipe said:


> Needed proof of employment and bank account balance.


 
You used to be able to get around that shit by showing any debit/credit card with your name on it and saying that you were self employed. They won't let me in now for a whole buncha reasons so its been a few years since I tried.


----------



## JonnyDrainpipe (May 20, 2010)

Yeah, I had my passport and a debit card and they didn't take. My advice to better your odds are to save up and take a bus or something over the border so you look like you have a planned trip.


----------



## Angela (May 21, 2010)

This has gotten a lot harder the last few years. But it's really not that hard. As long as you say your going somewhere, that's usually good enough. An address is good, even if it's just the address of a friend or a hostel. If you say you don't know where your going and you don't know who your going to see, they will turn you back at the border, but shit can you really blame them.


----------



## Poking Victim (May 28, 2010)

Those who got turned away: Did customs think you would be squatting or did you have somewhere to stay?


----------



## JonnyDrainpipe (May 28, 2010)

I assume they thought I was lying about my place to stay because I didn't know the address


----------

